
What spaghetti sauce can teach us about finding the “best” blockchain - buttah
https://www.purestake.com/blog/how-spaghetti-sauce-can-help-identify-best-blockchain/
======
Finnucane
Every Italian knows that the single best version of tomato sauce is what your
grandmother or grandfather made.

------
verdverm
Best is pretty bad here and not worth using for anything you care about.

There is only on public chain worth anything and that's https:/handshake.org

Otherwise looks to Hyperledger

------
buttah
You're probably familiar with Malcolm GLadwell's 2004 talk on Prego's desire
for the perfect pasta sauce. What lessons cans be applied as blockchain
companies compete to become the next Ethereum?

